# Looking for a home for an 8-month-old DLH



## JustJeff88

I am looking for a permanent home for my little Valentina, who's about 8 months old. She was a feral adoptee and took to a housecat's life very well. She is quiet, well-behaved and possibly the most mild-mannered cat I've ever met. She is fully vaccinated, including Feline Leukemia, chipped and spayed. She does fine as an indoor cat, but having been outside a lot in her first months I think that she would do well as an indoor/outdoor too.

Sadly, many weeks ago she got in an accident outside and suffered a tail injury that required amputation. She has no problems getting around, and the vet recently gave her a clean bill of health. She is not super hyper but is very warm to other cats and licks my other two kittens on a frequent basis. She is also a very good eater and, unlike my other two, will eat anything: wet, dry, or people food (she likes boiled chicken). She likes being scratchd behind the ears and tickled under the chin, and she also likes to sit on my feet when I'm in a chair, which is fluffy and warm and lovely.

I am in the NW part of the United States. I am keeping my location vague as I do not want anyone to be put off by distance in case they are interested in giving her a good home, and I am willing to travel quite a ways to find her a new family. I will post a picture of her and my tuxedo kitten Alessandro below.

In the interest of candor, this is not an urgent adoption. I have no intention of putting her back outside or dumping her in a shelter, no-kill or otherwise, but I need to put sentimentality aside and find her a good home. I hope that you can help.



JustJeff88


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Ah Man...Valentina is a Cutie!! I sure hope you can find her a Great Home...


----------

